# BFT yesterday, bleeding today HELP!



## Debbie C (Oct 30, 2004)

Yesterday I was elated as got a bfp! Last night and again this morning I have what looks likes my AF - not as heavy. Was bright red yesterday pm, but now darker brown - sorry for tmi! Really worried. Have taken day off school (teacher) as really worried that I don't 'feel' pregnant any more! Had REALLY bad cramping last week, feeling sick and tender breasts, not any more. Tested again this morning - clear blue digital and still said 'pregnant'. Am I just being silly or is it serous?

Please help

Thanks
Debs x


----------



## mattysmum (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Debbie,

      I would definitly go and get it checked out asap.
I don't want to worry you to much but i had a miscarriage a couple of years ago that started with just a small amount of bleeding that varied from bright red to dark browny red.I had extreame pain on my right side after a while as well.I left the bleeding for a week just hoping that it would go away and of course one night i was rushed into hospital with an ectopic.All the pregnancy tests still said i was pregnant even a week after i had lost the baby as the hcg levels take a while to come down.What you need is a scan and if it's to early to see anything on a scan then you need to have a hcg blood test today and one in a couple of days to compare the numbers.If there still doubling then things are still progressing in the right direction.If on the other hand they are dropping then unfortunatly that indicates miscarriage.
Good luck darling let us know what happens 
Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Get bloods done, won´t be able to see anything on scan. Good luck!

Ruth


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Take care Deb,I hope you are fine,My advice would be stay off work if you can and rest,Thinking of you ,love sharon.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

